# Ride this past weekend



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Here are a few vid's from this weekend's ride. 

The first wheelie almost ended badly but I wasn't sure so I had to try again! lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice! You got ninja snorkels? If not ya need snorks!!! Lol


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks! I have a Triangle ATV Stealth snorkel. If I would have came down in that first hole that wouldn't have been enough lol


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

that hole was probably not even rack deep if you wouldve came down it would've been fine. nice wheelies. tryin in 2wd next time. easier to get the front end up



"The ride says it all"


----------



## firebird_ta79 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks I usually use 2wd but the bottom of that hole is so soft that you cant get started. 
On the first crossing I found about a 4 to 4.5 foot hole that I managed to miss on the next 2 . Hear is a side shot of the last one.


----------

